
Adding a staging environment to your Jekyll blog, with Wercker - iambot
http://blog.wercker.com/2013/07/30/adding-a-staging-environment-to-your-blog.html
======
pjvds
Here I've written a related post on how I automated the delivery to Amazon S3:
[http://born2code.net/blog/2013/05/27/simplify-your-jekyll-
pu...](http://born2code.net/blog/2013/05/27/simplify-your-jekyll-publishing-
process-with-wercker/)

~~~
miesie
Don't forget your post on how to deploy to GitHub Pages:
[http://blog.wercker.com/2013/07/25/Using-wercker-to-
publish-...](http://blog.wercker.com/2013/07/25/Using-wercker-to-publish-to-
GitHub-pages.html)

------
miesie
the wercker blog also has a post on how to set up a delivery pipeline with
Middleman:

[http://blog.wercker.com/2013/06/10/Streamlining-Middleman-
De...](http://blog.wercker.com/2013/06/10/Streamlining-Middleman-Deploys-
to-s3.html)

